# Holy shit, BC Rich is actually giving some teasers for NAMM



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2014)

After last year's disappointment, it seems they learned their lesson.  

They only showed one thing so far, but it seems nice, and it looks like they'll reveal more.







They have 20 total new products, and according to xCaptainx, one of them will be an 8-string Warlock.


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 17, 2014)

Acoustic bridge on an electric? Seems they continue to push the envelope in strange ways curious to see what they come out with. Would really like them to expand their gunslinger line


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 17, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After last year's disappointment, it seems they learned their lesson.
> 
> They only showed one thing so far, but it seems nice, and it looks like they'll reveal more.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2014)

Also, it looks like there's going to be a new JRV-7, as well as a JRV-8, and a new Superstrat shape.

The problem with the new JRVs are the inlay, it seems.  Same with the Warlock.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 17, 2014)

Very mixed feelings. I like a lot of the elements there but the bridge is a tad odd. I also wish the plastic was a bit more matte, the pickups and the rings would add some contrast but not stand out as much.


----------



## Nonservium (Jan 17, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After last year's disappointment, it seems they learned their lesson.



What were last years disappointments?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2014)

No pre-NAMM teasers, piss-poor lineup, and didn't even show off some new models at NAMM such as the reissued acrylic series. I didn't even know the acrylic series was reissued until I stumbled upon it on ZZSounds.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 17, 2014)

Nonservium said:


> What were last years disappointments?


 Srs?


----------



## Nonservium (Jan 17, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Srs?



I have never played a BC Rich I actually liked so I pay little to no attention to them.


----------



## Nonservium (Jan 17, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No pre-NAMM teasers, piss-poor lineup, and didn't even show off some new models at NAMM such as the reissued acrylic series. I didn't even know the acrylic series was reissued until I stumbled upon it on ZZSounds.



Kind of odd for a well known company to just drop the ball like that. What happened there? Bad leadership maybe?


----------



## skeels (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice looking bird. Interesting. Missing a string though.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nonservium said:


> Kind of odd for a well known company to just drop the ball like that. What happened there? Bad leadership maybe?



They're the worst company ever for advertising. They did real good year before last and came out with some killer models, built a lot of hype and momentum...and then just completely dropped the ball. Sadly it's typical for them. I've been talking shit not expecting anything this year but maybe/hopefully I am wrong....that mock looks quite nice.


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I was on ebay the other day and there were some red Jr. V 7s with FR. I think they called it JRV7FR. Looked the same color as the cheaper TOM Jr. V 7 but with OFR and a binding. I was just trying to find them again, but they are gone it seems, even though they had 20 in stock. I'm guessing maybe they jumped the gun and were not supposed to be selling them yet. I can't find it in my history because I was was on my work computer.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Jan 17, 2014)

That's a nice looking guitar.
I've only ever really been a fan of mockingbirds by BC rich so based on this teaser I am very interested. Especially of this guitar would love to see the specs on this with that bridge and chambering.

Ill wait for some reviews on them when xCaptainx buys most of their ERG stock when they are released


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2014)

My first guitar was a cheap b.c rich warlock and I've always kinda had a sweet spot for them ever since. 

I unforunately have never tried a high end one but I would definitely be open to it. Should be interesting to see what they have to offer this year.


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok, I found it. Maybe it has nothing to do with anything new, I don't know. I had a prototype a few years back which was almost the same, but with no binding. I think this might be made in china, not korea but can't really tell.

Rich Jr V 7 String Electric Guitar Metallic Red New Neck thru Floyd RARE | eBay


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 18, 2014)

Jazzhands found these, so I thought i'd post em.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 18, 2014)

I love BCR designs, but it's sad that every year, it seems they put less emphasis on their custom stuff (and having owned a few CS BCRs, they are awesome). Hopefully they'll show a few CS guitars at NAMM. And hopefully the 8-string Warlock isn't all neck-dive (like my NJ-7 was). A slimmer headstock might help.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 18, 2014)

I still wish they'd give us some imports like these:


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jan 18, 2014)

That straight 8 V looks pretty sweet. I don't know that I'd ever spend money on a BC Rich though
I'm not sure what practicality the acoustic bridge on those mockingbirds would have, maybe there's a reason for it? Who knows


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 18, 2014)

Mik3D23 said:


> That straight 8 V looks pretty sweet. I don't know that I'd ever spend money on a BC Rich though
> I'm not sure what practicality the acoustic bridge on those mockingbirds would have, maybe there's a reason for it? Who knows



I believe it has piezos and will probably be similar to those old Washburns with the acoustic bridges.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Do you have an example? I don't think I've ever seen those. Was there actually an advantage for them? It just seems like it would making setting up action/intonation more of a chore than it should be on an electric


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 18, 2014)

Mik3D23 said:


> Do you have an example? I don't think I've ever seen those. Was there actually an advantage for them? It just seems like it would making setting up action/intonation more of a chore than it should be on an electric









There is one at a local shop...it actually plays really nice.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 18, 2014)

Where are you guys finding these? I want to see if they have an 8 string mockingbird, or an 8 string anything with a Floyd. I LOVE the Mockingbird shape, and I like BC Rich shapes in general, so I'm definitely intrigued.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jan 18, 2014)

7deadlysins666 said:


> There is one at a local shop...it actually plays really nice.



Interdasting.. are those little knobs some sort of adjustment do you know? Or do they just hold the string ends in


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 18, 2014)

7deadlysins666 said:


>



This seems like it would be an ideal guitar for me if the input jack was on the front or something. I play with my guitar on my left leg so that notch seems very interesting.

As far as that acoustic bridge goes it looks as though the Mockingbirds posted are string-through. It does look like adjusting intonation would be a hell of a chore though. Then again I have no idea how intonation is adjusted on an acoustic so I don't know. I never changed anything on acoustics of mine. Just stock gauge strings and boring old E standard


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 18, 2014)

Mik3D23 said:


> Interdasting.. are those little knobs some sort of adjustment do you know? Or do they just hold the string ends in



They're just brass bridge pins.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 18, 2014)

V with beast headstock is a must for me !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I want to see if they have an 8 string mockingbird, or an 8 string anything with a Floyd..



Unless there's more we didn't see, I don't think there will be a 7 or 8 string Mock. That's almost all of the new models that were leaked, it seems.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 18, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unless there's more we didn't see, I don't think there will be a 7 or 8 string Mock. That's almost all of the new models that were leaked, it seems.



They released a 7 string Mock last year but didn't tell anybody.  






They said 20 models so I suspect a few more, but not a 8 string Mockingbird.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

I know they did. I meant this year. 
And it was actually back in 2012.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Jan 18, 2014)

Is that mockingbird semi hollow?

It looks like it should be. The gunslinger range definitely needs expansion.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 18, 2014)

The 12th fret inlay on the 7 and 8 string V


----------



## Kride (Jan 18, 2014)

6 string Ignitor. PLEASE!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

Unless they really surprise is, I doubt an Ignitor is happening.


----------



## Kride (Jan 18, 2014)

Most probably no Ignitor 

Been after one since I saw pics of Schaffer playing Alive in Athens. Custom seems the only way to go though.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 18, 2014)

Kride said:


> 6 string Ignitor. PLEASE!



Many have been begging them for it for years....not going to happen.


----------



## MrNotFlyWhiteGuy (Jan 18, 2014)

I hope the expand the stealth line. I'm a huge fan of that shape in 6 strings.


----------



## aneurysm (Jan 18, 2014)

If they would make a 7 - String Version of that 8 String Warlock that would be great.
I once had a 90` Warlock and it was heavey sounding as f.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

MrNotFlyWhiteGuy said:


> I hope the expand the stealth line. I'm a huge fan of that shape in 6 strings.



Doesn't look like they will. There were already 16 out of the 20 leaks posted before.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 18, 2014)

The "ALL NEW VILLAIN" model is actually a Michael Kelly Vex in all but name.







The HSS one looks alright though.


----------



## Necris (Jan 18, 2014)

I like that they released an HSS guitar. Too bad the shape looks like shit.



Hollowway said:


> Where are you guys finding these? I want to see if they have an 8 string mockingbird, or an 8 string anything with a Floyd. I LOVE the Mockingbird shape, and I like BC Rich shapes in general, so I'm definitely intrigued.



Seconded, if I were ever to buy a BC Rich a 7 or 8 string mockingbird would be what I would choose. An Ignitor would be cool, but people have been asking for so long without any results I don't see the point of pondering the possibility.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

As said before, they DID do a Mock 7-string, it's just that BC Rich has the worst marketing in the music industry.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 18, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> The "ALL NEW VILLAIN" model is actually a Michael Kelly Vex in all but name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol even has the same inlays and gigantic knobs. How lazy....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 18, 2014)

Acoustic bridges on electrics are nothing new. I don't quite get how anyone is baffled by it or think it's BCR doing some weird new thing. If SSO members would click away from the DC7 and DC8 pages on the Carvin site for a minute, they might notice Carvin's got the AE model, which has an acoustic bridge and has been around for at least a decade. There was also the Hamer Duotone, and the Washburn someone linked earlier.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 18, 2014)

7stringDemon said:


> The 12th fret inlay on the 7 and 8 string V



I was gonna post the same thing. That's god awful. To the point that I can't even look at the guitar. If I got one of those (which I won't but if I did) I'd have to take a sharpie to the inlay or something.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 18, 2014)

7stringDemon said:


> The 12th fret inlay on the 7 and 8 string V



It makes it look so cheap it ain't even funny


----------



## Michael T (Jan 18, 2014)

Have they even done a 7 string Warlock NJ Deluxe ? I've tried a few BCRs and even their $1-1500 range still had that cheap feel to it. I picked up a NJ Deluxe Warlock last year and it's GREAT. Love the tone and the neck is very similar to the modern Ibanez Prestige shape. A 7 string version of that exact guitar would be sweet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

It looks like they did, but it was Japan only.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jan 18, 2014)

I just want a Virgin USA and I can die happy.


----------



## tommychains (Jan 19, 2014)

really digging the 8 string warlock, hopefully a shop near me gets one in. I'm real curious how the neck would be on it. Hell, I may just buy one if the stars align right with my wallet.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 19, 2014)

Some of these guitars look pretty cool. I have a soft sport for certain models. Been wanting a 10-string Bich forever.


----------



## Gamblore (Jan 19, 2014)

more warlocks
I kind of like the Warlock Plus but would love to see what the heel-less set neck looks like before getting too excited

Only 1 bass showing up here and it's something they already have in a different colour. Lame. Hopefully there's some more coming. I'd kill for an import ignitor (never happen)


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 19, 2014)

Gamblore said:


>



Why only the bass has the ballsack headstock..


----------



## Gamblore (Jan 19, 2014)

Probably because it's a signature model and that's what the guy likes. Warlocks look great with the pointy bc rich headstock. Widow headstocks ALWAYS look kind of stupid.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 19, 2014)

I'd sure like to see either reverse pointy, widow, or beast headstock on those above warlocks. 
Never cared for their pointy when downward.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2014)

Like this?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 19, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Like this?


 
Yes, but on that beveled bindingless one above (walnut or burl top, or especially spalt top), need matching headstock color as well though.

Looks like they're on the right track though. 

Having that steep bevel (like on the late wmd warbeast) really makes the difference on arm comfort IMO.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 19, 2014)

I've always had a major soft spot for that inline pointy headstock. It's SO 80s, just looks great.


----------



## Gamblore (Jan 19, 2014)

Agreed. This 6 in a line pointy is my favorite non-boutique headstock. 
Their 3x3 traditional headstock they usually use on mockingbirds is the best 3x3 I can think of too.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 19, 2014)

No Bich?


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 19, 2014)

Do they have any high end models again, or is it all just indo/whatever imports still?

I love me some Beast but I have no interest in low or medium quality guitars any more *shrug*


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 19, 2014)

They have a lot of potential, but everything they keep releasing looks so god damn cheap. Some of us that aren't fourteen are willing to spend more than $500 on a quality guitar. The custom stuff has always been nice, but like someone else said, their seems to be less and less emphasis on them.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 20, 2014)

I wish they'd expand the Gunslinger line....I think they'd sell a bunch of them:


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 20, 2014)

Bring back the Nagel graphic Gunslingers!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 20, 2014)

They put that cheesy looking pool ball inlay on the 8 string warlock too?! UGH!


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 20, 2014)

If only the Eagle Archtops could make a come-back... Still the only BCR I like.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 20, 2014)

shadowlife said:


> Bring back the Nagel graphic Gunslingers!



Yes! I had an 87 Gunslinger with a bitchin graphic that I miss dearly.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 20, 2014)

....ing Really? I wish they didn't put any inlay on this the (8) ball on the 7 and 8 just look awful and if that wasn't bad enough they had to go put another random dot on the 5th fret...

Hope this is some sort of mock up because the ends of the V look weird and crimped up for some reason as well.






I think this looks really cool but the acoustic bridge on an electric confuses me, like how much more difficult adjusting the intonation would be. I do have a weak spot for the mockingbird design though....end rant....


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah that has to be some sort of mockup because the pickups are a bit skewed as well. Personally, I don't really mind the 8-ball inlay and it's something to be expected of them since they like to get a bit cheesey with their stuff. If I was into V's I'd be considering it heavily.


----------



## Basti (Jan 20, 2014)

Fat-Elf said:


> Why only the bass has the ballsack headstock..



Thanks, now I'll never unsee that


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 20, 2014)

Basti said:


> Thanks, now I'll never unsee that



Oh... OK. I see it now... and I will forever.


----------



## Zado (Jan 20, 2014)

May I say that rosewood looks like total garbage?


----------



## xxx128 (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is hope that the BC-Rich-Prototype-Virgin-3-Onyx-Flame-Maple-Bevels will see the light of day as a full production model. Of course it wont. But it was bloody awesome anyway.


----------



## Bjorn218 (Jan 20, 2014)

Meh, those pointy 6 in-line headstocks scream Class Axe. I prefer the old school 6 in-line BCR headstocks. Like this.

http://www.latinodfw.com/pics/stealth/stealth4.jpg

If you are going for BC Rich 6 in-line. Otherwise I prefer the traditional 3 x 3

The only pointy 6 in-line that was interesting was the one for the custom Ironbird.

I agree with whoever else said it, imported Ignitor and higher end Ironbird import.

That first Mockingbird is ugly as sin. Mockingbirds lose all character when the bevels are done away with.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 21, 2014)

Meh. I would've been jizzing my pants for these when I was 17 but they just don't do anything for me now.


----------



## Curt (Jan 21, 2014)

I had a Michael Kelly Vex that I put chrome covered Rockfield SWC's(Still one of my favorite medium-high output pups) in and I loved that guitar to death. Would love to see a natural finished 7 string villain.


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 21, 2014)

The BC RICH headstock is fine for the oddly shaped models but damn, cmon guys come up with something that looks good with a super strat shape. The standard stock looks turrrrrrrible with the super strat shapes.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jan 21, 2014)

Whats uh brotha gotta do to git 7 string Ironbird!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2014)

B.C. Rich Guitars

Site should be updated.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 22, 2014)

i am really, really disappointed... There is just too much cheap crap, and not enough midrange stuff for my taste. This is a huge step back =(


----------



## JD27 (Jan 22, 2014)

Boy they really went all out with the Duncan Designed Blackouts... I really wish I could get a decent Mockingbird. I like the JD Gunslinger even though he doesn't play them now.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 22, 2014)

Mega-Mads said:


> i am really, really disappointed... There is just too much cheap crap, and not enough midrange stuff for my taste. This is a huge step back =(



Sadly, that is kinda what BCR is known for these days. Every now and then they release something good but usually end up taking a few steps backwards shortly after. I really don't get it.


----------



## Fathand (Jan 22, 2014)

I still don't understand why they didn't properly release that Warlock bass that they have as the model picture, and in the banner pic in the warlock bass section. Black, flat top, EMG's, and the classic headstock (non-reverse). 

I'm not actually sure if they ever released it. At some point it was "coming", then I saw it also at Thomann (in europe) for a brief moment. And then it vanished from everywhere except for the pictures in their own site. I wrote them an e-mail asking when it's coming out, but never got an answer (no surprise there).


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 22, 2014)

Is it just me, or does the Villain sort of share a likeness in shape to a Horizon III?


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 22, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> Is it just me, or does the Villain sort of share a likeness in shape to a Horizon III?



Or a Michael kelly vex, which it also shares inlays with :S


----------



## electriceye (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been a huge BCR fan and player since around 1983 or so. I own 4 of them at the moment, along with an old Jackson Soloist, KV Pro and a MusicMan AXIS. I LOVE my old BCRs and always looking to add more to my stable (when I have money). The current state of the company, and over the past few years since Hanzer bought the company, is distressing, to say the least. I read people's comments outside of BC Rich forums and what people say is true: goofy designs (too extreme), cheap as shit quality (all made in Korea or China now), and what appears to be a stagnant attitude towards its business. For me, the Beast headstocks, the newest wild shapes, just smack of 12-year-old guitarness. They have classy models like the Mock and Bich. And I LOVE this new Villain. But try to get your hands on a USA-made model and you're looking at a minimum of 5k now! They've essentially cheapened their entire product line. You take a look at what Charvel has been doing the past 5 years or so with the "return" of the Super Strat. Hundreds of models. Perfect price points. And I have yet to hear one person complain about playability or quality. Meanwhile, BCR seems to want to focus on entry-level garbage.

They should hit the market with a new line of USA-made (and around $1,000 price point) line of ST-IIIs and Gunslingers. It CAN be done. But it will never happen. Hell, even with the Villain, I bet you they are all foreign made crap (Duncan Design pups? Ugh!). 

A lot of us continue to hold out hope that someone will buy a clue how to properly run BCR. Bernie Jr is out (he's been committed to a mental institution and he ripped off a lot of customers the last year or two). And Hanzer clearly doesn't care much about this brand. It's sad and frustrating.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 22, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> Acoustic bridge on an electric? Seems they continue to push the envelope in strange ways curious to see what they come out with. Would really like them to expand their gunslinger line


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 22, 2014)

Mega Mads, I don't know how I missed your post! LOL. I completely agree with you.

That new Villain shape reminds me an awful lot of the Michael Kelly Vex/Hex guitar from a few years back. Almost too similar... Hmmm...


----------



## Vhyle (Jan 22, 2014)

electriceye said:


> I've been a huge BCR fan and player since around 1983 or so. I own 4 of them at the moment, along with an old Jackson Soloist, KV Pro and a MusicMan AXIS. I LOVE my old BCRs and always looking to add more to my stable (when I have money). The current state of the company, and over the past few years since Hanzer bought the company, is distressing, to say the least. I read people's comments outside of BC Rich forums and what people say is true: goofy designs (too extreme), cheap as shit quality (all made in Korea or China now), and what appears to be a stagnant attitude towards its business. For me, the Beast headstocks, the newest wild shapes, just smack of 12-year-old guitarness. They have classy models like the Mock and Bich. And I LOVE this new Villain. But try to get your hands on a USA-made model and you're looking at a minimum of 5k now! They've essentially cheapened their entire product line. You take a look at what Charvel has been doing the past 5 years or so with the "return" of the Super Strat. Hundreds of models. Perfect price points. And I have yet to hear one person complain about playability or quality. Meanwhile, BCR seems to want to focus on entry-level garbage.
> 
> They should hit the market with a new line of USA-made (and around $1,000 price point) line of ST-IIIs and Gunslingers. It CAN be done. But it will never happen. Hell, even with the Villain, I bet you they are all foreign made crap (Duncan Design pups? Ugh!).
> 
> A lot of us continue to hold out hope that someone will buy a clue how to properly run BCR. Bernie Jr is out (he's been committed to a mental institution and he ripped off a lot of customers the last year or two). And Hanzer clearly doesn't care much about this brand. It's sad and frustrating.


 
Agreed to a point. I've been playing guitar for 13 years, and about 10 of those years have been dominated by BC Rich guitars. I've owned an '01 Platinum Beast for 10 years now. It's Korean-made but it plays extremely well. I've never had any major issue out of it. It needs refretting but of course that's normal wear and tear. I've created a LOT of music with that guitar (including the recording of the first Algarothsyum album) and I will never part with it.

On top of that, I have an '86 NJ Series ST-III that also plays like a dream. The body is pretty heavy, and carries an awesome sustain and natural resonance with it. After a quick string change and a fretboard polish, it plays and sounds like pure glass. I love it. I also have an '86 NJ Ironbird that I've been restoring (been sitting on my ass about it, and I need to get it done already). The Ironbird shape is a BCR classic shape, and I wish they were more common.

Not to mention, I personally think the 80s NJ headstock was the best shape they ever made.

So yes, two of my three BCRs are from the NJ 80s series which was often considered the best BCR series ever made. I honestly haven't touched a BC Rich newer than my '01 Beast but I haven't paid much attention to their catalog in the last few years. Kinda lost interest. But these new 8-string models have really intrigued me, especially the Villain and Outlaw models.


----------



## xxx128 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think this line up is more disappointing than no line up at all.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 22, 2014)

I want to swap the neck on the Warlock 7 with the Villain 7. Not perfect, but better than that silly (7) inlay and whatever that is around the 5th fret. Eek. At least they're dialing back the Widow headstock.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 22, 2014)

Mega-Mads said:


> Or a Michael kelly vex, which it also shares inlays with :S



More than just inlays... IIRC Michael Kelly and BCR are both owned by the same company, so BCR are presumably just taking Michael Kelly stuff and slapping their own headstock on it. Pretty lazy if you ask me, poor effort.

Not a single new model that grabs my attention this year come to think of it. I've pretty much ceased to give a toss about BCR.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree that they seem to just focus on very low end garbage guitars for 12-year-olds to buy when they want to rebel and piss people off with their non-conformist guitars. I did have an original run 2007 ASM Pro with the full binding, diamond inlays, alder body, etc. and it was an amazing guitar for the price. I used it for 15 months in Iraq and it took loads of abuse and never failed. The NJ Deluxe models like the Warlock and JR V looked to be of the same quality back then but nowadays I have no idea.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 23, 2014)

It saddens me. the lineup between 2009-2011 was godlike, with loads of amazing models.
I think my next guitar will be a Charvel.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 24, 2014)

Didn't they already have an acoustic?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 25, 2014)

sylcfh said:


> Didn't they already have an acoustic?



They had a warlock too but they've been discontinued for many years.


----------



## Gamblore (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah they had an acoustic... now they have a hybrid. Definitely some practical uses for it for sure.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 27, 2014)

xxx128 said:


> I think this line up is more disappointing than no line up at all.



The ....ed up thing is that I just watched a walk-through of the booth on YouTube today. And it's mostly last year's crap! Yeah, the Villain and acoustiMock were there, but, god..just MEH! No effort at all. Didn't people get over the tribal tattoos like ten years ago?


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 28, 2014)

This....thread.........


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 28, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> This....thread.........


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 29, 2014)

I would love to see BCR consider expanding the Gunslinger line. Provide some healthy competition to Jackson and Charvel... 

I'm still considering a regular import Gunslinger anyway to have as another work horse. But the new Washburns are peaking my reverse headstock GAS!


----------



## Edika (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah 2009-2011 found BC Rich with some drool worthy mid range guitars. They were competing in price and quality with the other brands and winning. I had a NJ JrV Deluxe and the only reason I sold it was because I needed the money. It was difficult to find a model that offered those specs for that price.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wookieslayer said:


> I would love to see BCR consider expanding the Gunslinger line. Provide some healthy competition to Jackson and Charvel...
> 
> I'm still considering a regular import Gunslinger anyway to have as another work horse. But the new Washburns are peaking my reverse headstock GAS!



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-rich-expanded-gunslinger-line-just-idea.html 

Also it's hard to beat one of the current Gunslingers for the money. They're great modding platforms and go even cheaper used.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd kill for a 7 Ignitor, like Steve Smyth's custom shop one


----------

